# Crunching or Folding on a CPU, which is more productive?



## silkstone (May 15, 2009)

Crunching or Folding on a CPU, which is more productive?

I ask ços i have 3 different - low power PC's folding, but they are only doing maybe 30ppd!

I'll convert them over to the WCG project if it's more efficient?


----------



## Disparia (May 15, 2009)

Maybe neither? Sounds like 3 boxes that might need to be retired 

Specs?


----------



## silkstone (May 15, 2009)

Old, old, old. they aren;t mine. 750mhz p2, 1.??ghz p3 and maybe a 1.8ghz p4.


----------



## Duxx (May 15, 2009)

They would be more efficient crunching.  My 3.0ghz P4 takes like 10+ hours to complete a project but 24/7 is like 2+ a day!


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

Duxx said:


> They would be more efficient crunching.



+1 

For some reason the CPU is more stressed when it folds (based on my experience)


----------

